

Is It Wrong to Lie? - tokenadult
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/new-ebook-lying/

======
billswift
If you are seriously interested in the ethics of lying, I recommend Sissela
Bok's _Lying: Moral Choice in Public and Private Life_. It is one of the few
books I gave 5 stars to on Amazon.

